# Why KMart's worth every penny



## icehole3 (Oct 25, 2002)

Ask Bob Huggins, JKidd, RJefferson and now Boykins. They'll tell you KMart gives you power forward protection that allows you to do your thing on the court worry free!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He does, but its not worth 90 mill. He gets in foul trouble whenever he plays the better PF's so i don't think you are getting your money's worth. He guards them well for the time he is in, but when he is on the bench they go off.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He does, but its not worth 90 mill. He gets in foul trouble whenever he plays the better PF's so i don't think you are getting your money's worth. He guards them well for the time he is in, but when he is on the bench they go off.


Agreed.


----------



## icehole3 (Oct 25, 2002)

all that matters is the Finals and you can clearly see what he does against the top tier teams. He will drag this team to the finals. Minneasota thought they could conduct business as usual...not with KMart around, he will fight whomever to reach the finals including King Duncan.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He didn't fight last night...he never crashed the glass. every decent PF puts up career or above average #'s. Alot of Kenyon's aura is bull. They had to switch him to twin because he would foul out in 5 minutes against Boozer. He played with no heart and pouted with the rest of the team.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>icehole3</b>!
> all that matters is the Finals and you can clearly see what he does against the top tier teams. He will drag this team to the finals. Minneasota thought they could conduct business as usual...not with KMart around, he will fight whomever to reach the finals including King Duncan.


What planet are you on?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm now going to give him injury benefit of the doubt. I think he is obviously better than he has played. I will try to calm down because just when you think he is hopeless he turnse it around.


----------

